# Thrift Store people?



## Captain America (Aug 28, 2012)

How many people here go into the Salvation Army, Goodwill stores, etc.? 

It seems like a lot.

As a teen, I'd go into the Sally Ann to look for books and records: a good way to build your 1960's era record library and to pick up some history books.

Nowadays, I only go when I'm making a drop-off. As a Christian, I'm keen to see my old stuff go to a place like the Sally Ann. I also drop off stuff for the homeless (one time, just as a fun experiment, I packed up two garbage can bags full of my old clothes, and dropped them off on a corner in downtown Chicago; just one spin around that block, and they'd already disappeared. I like to think they went to where they were needed!). 

At any rate, I still look for hand-me-down books and music. Or old tennis racquets. I don't look at clothes.

The OTHER times I've gone thrift stores was going to a Goodwill located near my dentist. It's a good way to let the anaesthesia wear off before the drive home, puttering around looking at book titles and odd junk.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

I used to thrift much more when I was building my wardrobe than I do now. I'll only go when I'm making a donation, which only happens about twice a year, or if I find myself with nothing to do, which is rare with a wife and two toddlers. I do sometimes miss the thrill of stumbling upon a great find, though.


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

Several times a week now, due to the pernicious influence of this thread, and others.
And whenever I'm in a town I haven't visited before.

My daughters point out the charity shops now as we drive by, much to my wife's annoyance.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Jr. League Wearhouse every so often, to see if a jewel surfaced, the Habitat for Humanity store for books, that's about it.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

I don't understand how people can walk into thrift stores. The thought of touching pre-worn clothing is abhorrent to me.


----------



## Monocle (Oct 24, 2012)

drlivingston said:


> I don't understand how people can walk into thrift stores. The thought of touching pre-worn clothing is abhorrent to me.


yucky poo


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

I go thrifting a couple of times per week. I figure i've saved a king's ransom on clothing in the last few years. I can't think of the last time I paid msrp on goods


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

I think of thrifts as casinos, except you're not really gambling when you're trying your luck at finding Aldens or equivalent.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

Either a thrift store or an estate sale 5-6 times per week. 

In fact, (I guess this relates more to estate sales), my soon to wife and I decided to furnish the whole house with estate sale (and sometimesthrift store) items. It has taken 3 years and still not done. 

In terms of just thrift stores, I go very often. For myself, to sell on ebay, to sell or trade on here, to give away, etc.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

phyrpowr said:


> Jr. League Wearhouse every so often, to see if a jewel surfaced, the Habitat for Humanity store for books, that's about it.


When my wife was an active member, she volunteered at the wear house. Unfortunately, this was before I became interested in vintage shoes, so I have nothing to show for.


----------



## shadoman (Jun 8, 2014)

drlivingston said:


> I don't understand how people can walk into thrift stores. The thought of touching pre-worn clothing is abhorrent to me.


Unless your entire wardrobe is bespoke, many other may have tried on that suit or shoes before you....

I hit at least one TS a week.
It feeds my penchant for vintage shoes... and ties... and suits...


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Nobleprofessor said:


> In fact, (I guess this relates more to estate sales), my soon to wife and I decided to furnish the whole house with estate sale (and sometimesthrift store) items. It has taken 3 years and still not done.


Slow and steady wins the race. Keep hitting the estate sales, and you'll soon have plenty of nice furnishings for your house. Check Craigslist, too!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

drlivingston said:


> I don't understand how people can walk into thrift stores. The thought of touching pre-worn clothing is abhorrent to me.


I'm not worried about freshly cleaned clothes, but I refuse to "walk in another man's shoes!!"


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

drlivingston said:


> I don't understand how people can walk into thrift stores. The thought of touching pre-worn clothing is abhorrent to me.


I think my in-laws have that sort of issue with my "thrifting". When I showed up in the only brand new jacket I've bought recently, my mother-in-law made an off hand remark about it never having been on someone else's back.
But then she was visibly amazed when I brought out an as-new Magee tweed jacket I'd picked up for her husband. Pockets still basted shut, and only £10. Sadly it was slightly too large in the shoulders for him.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

WouldaShoulda said:


> I'm not worried about freshly cleaned clothes, but I refuse to "walk in another man's shoes!!"


I hope you don't bowl. And You probably shouldn't shop for shoes anywhere except the factory. Or make sure no one else has tried them on.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

shadoman said:


> Unless your entire wardrobe is bespoke, many other may have tried on that suit or shoes before you....
> 
> I hit at least one TS a week.
> It feeds my penchant for vintage shoes... and ties... and suits...


i think Dr. L was joking.


----------



## shadoman (Jun 8, 2014)

Nobleprofessor said:


> i think Dr. L was joking.


Quite possible, what ?


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

shadoman said:


> Quite possible, what ?


The good doctor single-handedly keeps the greater metropolitan Birmingham thrift stores in business.
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...t-store-blues-amp-brags&p=1569472#post1569472


----------



## shadoman (Jun 8, 2014)

Spin Evans said:


> The good doctor single-handedly keeps the greater metropolitan Birmingham thrift stores in business.
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...t-store-blues-amp-brags&p=1569472#post1569472


But those ties are all NWT !!!!


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

Spin Evans said:


> The good doctor single-handedly keeps the greater metropolitan Birmingham thrift stores in business.
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...t-store-blues-amp-brags&p=1569472#post1569472


Dr L doesn't thrift. He sifts for gold and strikes it rich with a lot of shell and other goodies that we are all jealous of.


----------



## tinytim (Jun 13, 2008)

drlivingston said:


> I don't understand how people can walk into thrift stores. The thought of touching pre-worn clothing is abhorrent to me.


I guess you don't do much laundry. The thought of touching underwear must be abhorrent to you.


----------



## Natty Beau (Apr 29, 2014)

I get most of my clothes at the Goodwill stores in the wealthy suburbs. Last week I found a tan Brookscool 3/2 sack sport coat with patch pockets for $7.50.

This summer I found half of a Brooks tuxedo at Goodwill for $5.50. Found the other half on ebay.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Nobleprofessor said:


> Either a thrift store or an estate sale 5-6 times per week.
> 
> In fact, (I guess this relates more to estate sales), my soon to wife and I decided to furnish the whole house with estate sale (and sometimesthrift store) items. It has taken 3 years and still not done.
> 
> In terms of just thrift stores, I go very often. For myself, to sell on ebay, to sell or trade on here, to give away, etc.


Personally, in terms of potential treasures to be discovered, I find estate sales to hold the clear edge on just what might be possible!


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

It's completely a mental block, but the only things I don't have a qualm getting used is ties and sportcoats (Harris Tweed primarily). I just don't like the thought of pants/shirts/shoes/etc, but it's a complete personal thing.


----------



## Quetzal (Jul 25, 2014)

All of my 50+ ties (excluding bows and few from eBay) are vintage (1920s to mid-1960s, with a few late-60s, 70s, and 80s exceptions), and were purchased at Goodwills, St. Vincent DePaul, Salvation Army, Flea Markets, and the like. My jewelry (cuff links, collar clips, tie clasps, from the 1940s to the 1970s) come from Goodwill and Flea Markets. My dress shoes (all brown, not sure of age) come from Goodwill and Flea Markets. My suits (heavy-wool conservative numbers from the 1970s and 80s, and a late-30s dinner suit from a Flea Market) come from Goodwill. My suspenders were bought from St Vin's (vintage Trafalgars!) and Goodwill (vintage "W. Germany"). All of these goodies are LIKE NEW or hardly used when I buy them; I pass on wrecked items.

I don't, however, buy shirts from thrift stores (except wool shirts, if I ever find any) nor pants, as these are usually well-worn and hardly come in my size.

If I don't find anything that I like, I usually will search on eBay (which is, by the way, how sellers make money; buy thrifted goods, resell them at a high profit).

Yes, I am a thrift store person; as fellow members have stated, there are treasures to be found (at great prices), and you can even find better-quality clothes sometimes. I don't mind wearing another guy's suit; he'd probably be happy that somebody could use something that won't go to waste. If it's dirty or wrinkled at the store, then the cleaners will take care of it.

-Quetzal


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

orange fury said:


> It's completely a mental block, but the only things I don't have a qualm getting used is ties and sportcoats (Harris Tweed primarily). I just don't like the thought of pants/shirts/shoes/etc, but it's a complete personal thing.


I embrace my thrift-a-phobia!!


----------



## Oak City Trad (Aug 2, 2014)

drlivingston said:


> I don't understand how people can walk into thrift stores. The thought of touching pre-worn clothing is abhorrent to me.


Silence, troll!

But seriously, I concur with 32RnR's casino analogy. Sometimes striking gold, more often striking gold more suitable for someone else.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Oak City Trad said:


> Silence, troll!


I like it!


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

orange fury said:


> It's completely a mental block, but the only things I don't have a qualm getting used is ties and sportcoats (Harris Tweed primarily). I just don't like the thought of pants/shirts/shoes/etc, but it's a complete personal thing.





Quetzal said:


> I don't, however, buy shirts from thrift stores (except wool shirts, if I ever find any) nor pants, as these are usually well-worn and hardly come in my size.


Wearing an almost new Brooks Brothers shirt I bought in a thrift shop on Wednesday, along with it's twin. Excellent condition and well washed by me when I got home.
Cost me £8 each, and I've just checked the retail price of these here in Britain is £99 each.

Yes, most shirts you find are well worn but there are occasional bargains to be found.

Mostly I'd buy jackets and ties though.


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

Oak City Trad said:


> Silence, troll!
> 
> But seriously, I concur with 32RnR's casino analogy. Sometimes striking gold, more often striking gold more suitable for someone else.


Troll?

You're talking to the thrifting king there.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

Odradek said:


> Wearing an almost new Brooks Brothers shirt I bought in a thrift shop on Wednesday, along with it's twin. Excellent condition and well washed by me when I got home.
> Cost me £8 each, and I've just checked the retail price of these here in Britain is £99 each.
> 
> Yes, most shirts you find are well worn but there are occasional bargains to be found.
> ...


To me, ties are a no brainier at thrift stores. Even a cheap department store tie costs $30 maybe $20 on a big sale. But, super premium brands are hundreds of dollars. At thrift stores, many of them are $1 or $2. The most I ever paid at a thrift store for a tie was $5. I sold that same time (a NWT Brioni) for $125.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

drlivingston said:


> I don't understand how people can walk into thrift stores. The thought of touching pre-worn clothing is abhorrent to me.


ROTFLMAO


----------



## Oak City Trad (Aug 2, 2014)

Odradek said:


> Troll?
> 
> You're talking to the thrifting king there.


Indeed. Hence, the next line begins "but seriously."


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Thrifting requires me spending time I'd rather spend doing something else. I fear my hunter/gatherer instincts are all focused on food rather than adornment.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Oldsarge said:


> I fear my hunter/gatherer instincts are all focused on food rather than adornment.


You can kill two birds with one stone!! I found some fig newtons in the pocket of a Polo coat yesterday!


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

drlivingston said:


> You can kill two birds with one stone!! I found some fig newtons in the pocket of a Polo coat yesterday!


A Polo coat and a snack? What a score!

In all honesty though... thrifting is an odd obsession. We are sifting through trash to find treasure. Knowledge in clothing (that you can gain on this forum) is what allows one to differentiate between the two.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Thrifting is nothing more than a hobby run amok.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

I like pretty and impractical clothes. Thrifting (and drlivingston and tweedydon) allows my enjoyment to be more than merely voyeuristic. There's no way I'd pay close to retail for a large-scale gingham suit, a peacock blue blazer, a brown and purple paisley batik coat, or a patchwork tweed jacket. Secondhand, though, they become a lot more attractive.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

drlivingston said:


> You can kill two birds with one stone!! I found some fig newtons in the pocket of a Polo coat yesterday!


Now that's thrifting I can identify with! :biggrin:


----------



## shadoman (Jun 8, 2014)

I found $13 in the pocket of a $12.95 coat last week ~~~~ !


----------



## Quetzal (Jul 25, 2014)

drlivingston said:


> You can kill two birds with one stone!! I found some fig newtons in the pocket of a Polo coat yesterday!


This is one of the funniest comments that I've read here! I hope you bought the coat besides taking the snacks...

Actually, I tend to find some really nice pocket silks still stuffed in cheap, mall-bought suit coats (who knows what happened to the pants). This is also the case with some French Cuff shirts; cufflinks (again, some really nice ones) are still fastened to the cuffs. Though tempted, I always leave both in the original garment that they came in rather than putting it into the pocket/shirt of an item that I purchase.

It's also neat (and occasionally disgusting) to find the previous owner's small items in the pockets; it almost tells the garment's story.

On the gross side, once I found a sport coat with two holes and blood stains inside of them...

-Quetzal


----------



## ATL (Nov 29, 2011)

shadoman said:


> I found $13 in the pocket of a $12.95 coat last week ~~~~ !


I found a quarter in a Kiton suit.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

In a vintage 3/2 sack tweed I once thrifted, I found a ticket stub to a 1980s Fabulous Thunderbirds concert in Flint, along with half a pack of Chiclets. Gotta keep your breath fresh for the babes.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

gamma68 said:


> In a vintage 3/2 sack tweed I once thrifted, I found a ticket stub to a 1980s Fabulous Thunderbirds concert in Flint, along with half a pack of Chiclets. Gotta keep your breath fresh for the babes.


That's hilarious. I found these in a jacket a couple of months ago...


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

At every estate sale I go to where there is at least one mans suit, there is always a card/pamphlet from a funeral. I'm not exaggerating. It's become sort of a joke.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

eagle2250 said:


> Personally, in terms of potential treasures to be discovered, I find estate sales to hold the clear edge on just what might be possible!


Estate sales are more interesting because everything is there. Clothes in a thrift store lack context. The wild thing is to pull up to a tiny rundown house and find a $30,000 grand piano in the living room. Or all the clothes are from wal Mart and there is one pair of spectacular Alden's sitting in a box. Or (and this is usually the case), nice clothes and cheap crappy shoes from Payless.

Some people's collections amaze me. I'm surprised at the number of Hoarders!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Quetzal said:


> This is one of the funniest comments that I've read here! I hope you bought the coat besides taking the snacks...
> 
> Actually, I tend to find some really nice pocket silks still stuffed in cheap, mall-bought suit coats (who knows what happened to the pants). This is also the case with some French Cuff shirts; cufflinks (again, some really nice ones) are still fastened to the cuffs. Though tempted, I always leave both in the original garment that they came in rather than putting it into the pocket/shirt of an item that I purchase.
> 
> ...


Oh, that's seriously _not_ amusing . . .


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

There is a room in a Goodwill in Orlando where the clothing is sold by the pound. Alice down the rabbit hole has nothing on that place.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

ATL said:


> I found a quarter in a Kiton suit.


I see what you did there. Nice.


----------



## Quetzal (Jul 25, 2014)

Oldsarge said:


> Oh, that's seriously _not_ amusing . . .


I took it to a cashier and the manager at the Value Village, and they said that they would properly dispose of it. I don't even know how that made it past the store workers, let alone even donated.

-Quetzal


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

drlivingston said:


> I don't understand how people can walk into thrift stores. The thought of touching pre-worn clothing is abhorrent to me.


just as long as you wash it later.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

drlivingston said:


> You can kill two birds with one stone!! I found some fig newtons in the pocket of a Polo coat yesterday!


that must've been gross.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

shadoman said:


> I found $13 in the pocket of a $12.95 coat last week ~~~~ !


Really?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm thinking about going to a Goodwill, there is one not to far from where I live.


----------



## shadoman (Jun 8, 2014)

Howard said:


> Really?


Yup. It cost me $1.14 after tax.


----------



## Quetzal (Jul 25, 2014)

I highly encourage all of you (trolls included) who think that second-hand stores and the thought of wearing used clothing as disgusting to continue to think this way...

That gives us Thrifters the opportunity to buy all of the vintage goods!

-Quetzal


----------



## thegovteach (Dec 2, 2012)

Quetzal said:


> I highly encourage all of you (trolls included) who think that second-hand stores and the thought of wearing used clothing as disgusting to continue to think this way...
> 
> That gives us Thrifters the opportunity to buy all of the vintage goods!
> 
> -Quetzal


No kidding. I think all my sports jackets and dress shoes are Goodwill, or the local Episcopal thrift store. Y'all keep thinking it's bad to go there...:confused2:


----------



## style417 (Jun 28, 2014)

Because of all the "bad influencers" on this site, I've been checking out my local second-hand stores (as well as the trad exchange on this site). By doing that, I have been able to expand my wardrobe nicely with quality garments at a fraction of the cost of buying new.

While I have no problem buying second-hand clothing (as I wash or dry clean it before use), I have not extended that to shoes; that's my phobia I guess!


----------



## NoahNY (Sep 2, 2014)

In all but the biggest stores, where exactly do you think all clothing which has been tried on (in store) and returned clothing and merchandise ends up? If it's intact it goes right back on the sales floor and sold to YOU. Yet, it was donned by some stranger, it touched his underarms (shirt) or it touched his crotch (pants), STD's, bed bugs and all. And let's not forget those "sterile," hospital-like third-world sweatshops where they're manufactured and the overpaid workers who touch them either.

Nothing wrong with buying "almost new" at retail (as above). And there's nothing wrong with buying slightly worn clothes at thrift store prices, either.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm not sure how to interpret this, but awhile back, one of our local 'second hand' stores closed it's doors and reopened them as a fairly well received micro-brewery. LOL, Either way, they seem to get my business. Hope it's not second hand beer that they are selling! :crazy:


----------



## thegovteach (Dec 2, 2012)

style417 said:


> Because of all the "bad influencers" on this site, I've been checking out my local second-hand stores (as well as the trad exchange on this site). By doing that, I have been able to expand my wardrobe nicely with quality garments at a fraction of the cost of buying new.
> 
> While I have no problem buying second-hand clothing (as I wash or dry clean it before use), I have not extended that to shoes; that's my phobia I guess!


I take my clothes to the cleaners, new or thrifted. ( Underwear I wash myself in hot water before they are worn.) 
I know it isn't good for the shoe, but before they are worn, the inside is drenched in 91% alcohol.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

thegovteach said:


> I take my clothes to the cleaners, new or thrifted. ( Underwear I wash myself in hot water before they are worn.)
> I know it isn't good for the shoe, but before they are worn, the inside is drenched in 91% alcohol.


that won't hurt your shoes if you follow up with a leather conditioner, but you might be slipping around on the insole!


----------



## style417 (Jun 28, 2014)

thegovteach said:


> I take my clothes to the cleaners, new or thrifted. ( Underwear I wash myself in hot water before they are worn.)
> I know it isn't good for the shoe, but before they are worn, the inside is drenched in 91% alcohol.


I wash new clothes too; the sizing or starch on many new shirts makes me itch. Bleh.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

drlivingston said:


> You can kill two birds with one stone!! I found some fig newtons in the pocket of a Polo coat yesterday!


You could, legally, have taken the fig newtons and eaten them without even buying the coat (I was somewhat surprised to learn this, but anything found in the pocket of used clothing in a thrift store is fair game for taking, and you don't have to pay, although, ethically, I would).

With this in mind, what happened to the cookies?


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

32rollandrock said:


> You could, legally, have taken the fig newtons and eaten them without even buying the coat (I was somewhat surprised to learn this, but anything found in the pocket of used clothing in a thrift store is fair game for taking, and you don't have to pay, although, ethically, I would).
> 
> With this in mind, what happened to the cookies?


I am still operating under the assumption that they were in fact fig newtons. They were not in the original packaging and quite old and discolored. It made me think of the swimming pool incident in Caddyshack.


----------



## Quetzal (Jul 25, 2014)

style417 said:


> Because of all the "bad influencers" on this site, I've been checking out my local second-hand stores (as well as the trad exchange on this site). By doing that, I have been able to expand my wardrobe nicely with quality garments at a fraction of the cost of buying new.
> 
> While I have no problem buying second-hand clothing (as I wash or dry clean it before use), I have not extended that to shoes; that's my phobia I guess!


Keep looking; all but 2 pairs of my dress shoes were purchased nearly BRAND NEW at Goodwill and a Flea Market (or close to it, two just needed a shine).

-Quetzal


----------



## MythReindeer (Jul 3, 2013)

drlivingston said:


> I am still operating under the assumption that they were in fact fig newtons. They were not in the original packaging and quite old and discolored. It made me think of the swimming pool incident in Caddyshack.


I don't know what it says that I am legitimately pondering whether I would have eaten them if they were sealed in the original packaging.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

shadoman said:


> Yup. It cost me $1.14 after tax.


 that was funny.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Quetzal said:


> I highly encourage all of you (trolls included) who think that second-hand stores and the thought of wearing used clothing as disgusting to continue to think this way...
> 
> That gives us Thrifters the opportunity to buy all of the vintage goods!
> 
> -Quetzal


Would that be a good or bad thing?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

NoahNY said:


> In all but the biggest stores, where exactly do you think all clothing which has been tried on (in store) and returned clothing and merchandise ends up? If it's intact it goes right back on the sales floor and sold to YOU. Yet, it was donned by some stranger, it touched his underarms (shirt) or it touched his crotch (pants), STD's, bed bugs and all. And let's not forget those "sterile," hospital-like third-world sweatshops where they're manufactured and the overpaid workers who touch them either.
> 
> Nothing wrong with buying "almost new" at retail (as above). And there's nothing wrong with buying slightly worn clothes at thrift store prices, either.


that's why it would cost you less to buy "'almost new" clothes. At regular retail you would pay a fortune.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

32rollandrock said:


> You could, legally, have taken the fig newtons and eaten them without even buying the coat (I was somewhat surprised to learn this, but anything found in the pocket of used clothing in a thrift store is fair game for taking, and you don't have to pay, although, ethically, I would).
> 
> With this in mind, what happened to the cookies?


Why would anyone in their right mind eat fig newtons that came from a pocket of a coat? Who knows how long the cookies were in that pocket?


----------



## style417 (Jun 28, 2014)

Quetzal said:


> Keep looking; all but 2 pairs of my dress shoes were purchased nearly BRAND NEW at Goodwill and a Flea Market (or close to it, two just needed a shine).
> 
> -Quetzal


Wow, most of the dress shoes in GW around here are very worn out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quetzal (Jul 25, 2014)

style417 said:


> Wow, most of the dress shoes in GW around here are very worn out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know, and these are top-of-the-line vintage Florsheims and Allen Edmonds in a size 8.5!

-Quetzal


----------



## Mrharristweedmbe (Jul 27, 2014)

100% of my wardobe with the exception of a few ties and my kilt, was bought at a thrift store.


----------



## style417 (Jun 28, 2014)

Quetzal said:


> I know, and these are top-of-the-line vintage Florsheims and Allen Edmonds in a size 8.5!
> 
> -Quetzal


Lucky you! Around here, most all the dress shoes here are lower-rack, off-brand types. The best prospecting I have in the local store is for dress shirts.


----------



## Colonel Ichabod (Jun 4, 2013)

As a grad student, I can't afford to buy new clothes frequently. Ergo, Goodwill and the like are my go-to places.


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

Colonel Ichabod said:


> As a grad student, I can't afford to buy new clothes frequently. Ergo, Goodwill and the like are my go-to places.


Ditto, minus the grad part.


----------



## Colonel Ichabod (Jun 4, 2013)

ThePopinjay said:


> Ditto, minus the grad part.


Pop back 3 months, and that would have been the case for me as well. (Un)Fortunately, the poverty is about the same. :biggrin:


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

Colonel Ichabod said:


> As a grad student, I can't afford to buy new clothes frequently. Ergo, Goodwill and the like are my go-to places.


Ichabod? Are you a fan of The legend of Sleepy Hollow or are you a graduate of Washburn University?

Washburn University's mascot is the Ichabod. As a graduate, I'm an Ichabod too.


----------



## Colonel Ichabod (Jun 4, 2013)

Nobleprofessor said:


> Ichabod? Are you a fan of The legend of Sleepy Hollow or are you a graduate of Washburn University?
> 
> Washburn University's mascot is the Ichabod. As a graduate, I'm an Ichabod too.


Nah, "Ichabod" is just a name that no one had as a username and sounds eccentric--though I am a fan of Mr. Irving's short story. :{) Currently I'm a Sycamore at Indiana State.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Thrifting is fun, at least if you find something, but be care about becoming this guy:

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...compulsive-hoarder-72-document-condition.html


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Doctor Damage said:


> Thrifting is fun, at least if you find something, but be care about becoming this guy:
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...compulsive-hoarder-72-document-condition.html


I dunno.

That Irish shawl cardigan with elbow patches he's wearing in one of those photos is the bomb. And those vintage bicycles are fantastic--I think there may be a Raleigh Pro from the 1970s in there, plus some pretty cool Campy parts.

Why are they suggesting this guy hoards?


----------



## Natty Beau (Apr 29, 2014)

Doctor Damage said:


> Thrifting is fun, at least if you find something, but be care about becoming this guy:
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...compulsive-hoarder-72-document-condition.html


Haha, yikes. I avoid this by selling and old jacket when I buy a "new" one. There are lots of guys at my church who appreciate good clothes but don't have much money and don't know how to thrift. At this point, I can pretty much pay for an "upgraded" suit or sport jacket with the proceeds, even though I don't aim to sell at a profit. It's win-win.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Doctor Damage said:


> Thrifting is fun, at least if you find something, but be care about becoming this guy:
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...compulsive-hoarder-72-document-condition.html


This is what I call a "sickness". Hoarding can be dangerous to one's health.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

32rollandrock said:


> I dunno.
> 
> That Irish shawl cardigan with elbow patches he's wearing in one of those photos is the bomb. And those vintage bicycles are fantastic--I think there may be a Raleigh Pro from the 1970s in there, plus some pretty cool Campy parts.
> 
> Why are they suggesting this guy hoards?


He just cannot throw anything out.


----------



## Natty Beau (Apr 29, 2014)

Anyone want to guess how much a used-like new Hickey Freeman 3/2 sack, size 42R, in mid gray glen plaid is worth?

I just saw one for $15 last night at Goodwill and I'm considering buying it to flip.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

Natty Beau said:


> Anyone want to guess how much a used-like new Hickey Freeman 3/2 sack, size 42R, in mid gray glen plaid is worth?
> 
> I just saw one for $15 last night at Goodwill and I'm considering buying it to flip.


I sold a very nice HF Glen Plaid on ebay for $119. It was like new. I think the 3/2 sack will lower the price for some people. IF you get the right buyer who is looking for that specifically, it could be more. I would guess $60-75 is reasonable. More on ebay if you want to do that and pay the fees. Its a good size, so don't sell it too cheap.


----------



## Natty Beau (Apr 29, 2014)

Nobleprofessor said:


> I sold a very nice HF Glen Plaid on ebay for $119. It was like new. I think the 3/2 sack will lower the price for some people. IF you get the right buyer who is looking for that specifically, it could be more. I would guess $60-75 is reasonable. More on ebay if you want to do that and pay the fees. Its a good size, so don't sell it too cheap.


Thanks for the advice. I may go pick it up today and post it in the appropriate thread here after I take some measurements.


----------



## shadow wilson (Aug 19, 2014)

*new (not that new) invention*



drlivingston said:


> I don't understand how people can walk into thrift stores. The thought of touching pre-worn clothing is abhorrent to me.


the washing machine!


----------

